# Dissertation questionnaire about pets - please fill in!



## Jack-Russell-Lover (15 February 2018)

Hi, 

I am doing a degree in Animal Behaviour and Welfare, I'm in my final year so I am currently doing my dissertation (yikes) 
I would really appreciate it if you could fill in my questionnaire about the anthropomorphism (humanization) of pets.

Complete honesty please!

https://goo.gl/forms/y8bgW6TdTOOp8Gpj1 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 February 2018)

Done. Ive never dressed my cats up but I have been tempted


----------



## Laafet (15 February 2018)

As a kid with no dolls, we used to dress up the cats and put them in prams. This was even the Burmese who could be fiesty. My mum occaisionally dresses up the dog but the cat then attacks him!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 February 2018)

I did it, but I couldn't put that my cat actively likes being picked up (purrs, rubs my face, lays on my shoulders as I walk about etc...) as it wasn't an option.


----------



## Amye (15 February 2018)

Done. Though I did put neither agree or disagree for quite a few of the last options. I don't actively disagree with anything so long as the pet is comfortable and isn't distressed by what's happening and no harm is going to come to the animal. If the animal is uncomfortable or is harmed then I'd disagree.


----------



## cowgirl16 (15 February 2018)

Amye said:



			Done. Though I did put neither agree or disagree for quite a few of the last options. I don't actively disagree with anything so long as the pet is comfortable and isn't distressed by what's happening and no harm is going to come to the animal. If the animal is uncomfortable or is harmed then I'd disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Done and agree with this ^^^^


----------

